# Bought My Wife Her 1st Revolver



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking over a case at a pawnshop out of town found a earl 70's Colt detective special (haven't called for a date yet) rates @ about 90% bluing, holster wear but the bore is perfect. Someone liked it enough to put Colt medallion stag grips on it. I'll try to get a picture up but for $225.00 + tax couldn't turn it down.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Your a good husband she should really like the Colt.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Carried one for severl years and they are a good sloid .38. With some practice it will become a favorite of hers I am sure. Good luck.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

Get her some Pachmyer grips for it before she shoots it, also some HKS or Safariland speedloaders and she's good to go. The Detective Special isn't rated for a steady diet of +P ammuntion, but a few for practice won't hurt it.


----------

